# Other > Fun and games >  Things parents used to say

## Trying hard

Am I talking to a brick wall?

Things parents used to say that we said we wouldn't but find some of them slipping out

Do as I say, not as I do.

Don't eat that, you'll get worms!

I hope someday you have children just like you

Go to sleep Im tired

I will give you something to cry about

If you swallow a watermelon seed a watermelon will grow inside you.

Don't pick your nose, it'll cave in.

you're cruisin' for a bruisin'

----------


## S deleted

My mum was famed for saying 'I'm putting my foot down with a firm hand' lol. Not something I've ever said to my kids.

----------


## S deleted

Oh and the classic line...

If you fall out of that tree and break your legs, don't come running to me.

----------


## Trying hard

Haha I got the last one too  :(giggle):

----------


## purplefan

My mum would always say. "You could have your eye out with that"
 :(rofl):    "paper don't grow on trees".

----------


## OldMike

Don't sit with your back to the fire it'll melt your marrow.

Don't bite your nails because the bits will turn to stone in your tummy.

----------


## S deleted

Oh don't eat Apple pips cos a tree will grow on your belly  :Surprised:

----------


## magie06

Wash your mouth out with soap and water.

----------


## Suzi

> Wash your mouth out with soap and water.


I've said this to mine. I've never done it though!

Were you born in a barn? 
No, it's not cold put a jumper on. 
You'll be the death of me
You wait 'till your father gets home.

----------


## magie06

Close the door. (about 50 times a day and now I say it all the time).

----------


## S deleted

Turn that music down!!!!

----------


## Suzi

:(rofl):  mine said that an awful lot too! 
Oh and 

"T you're going to have to take her to A+E again"....

----------


## Jaquaia

"What's for tea?" was always met with "iffits. If it goes around you'll get a bit, it it doesn't then tough luck"

----------


## EJ

'Anger is a wasted emotion'
If you don't eat your salad then you can't have bread and butter'
'You must wear that blouse that is too long in the sleeve or you can't go on the roundabout'
Go to the toilet before you go out
You should have gone before you went out
Don't sniff
Stand up straight shoulders back

----------


## S deleted

What part of NO don't you understand?
I don't care who started it...
Bacause I said so, that's why

----------


## Paula

My dad would always tell me I wouldn't get a boyfriend if I kept biting my nails.  I had my first boyfriend at age 12, and was married at 19  :O:

----------


## EJ

You'll catch your death if you don't wear a coat/hat/scarf/vest

----------

S deleted (07-06-16)

----------


## S deleted

I'll wallop your arse so hard you won't sit down for a week  :(:

----------


## purplefan

If you want a mustache then you have to shave every day for the hair to get stronger.

----------


## Bereft

I can't wait till you kids're back at school

----------


## magie06

Don't go out with a wet head. You'll catch your death of cold.

----------


## Bereft

I'll 'mum I'm bored' you in a minute!

----------


## Elless

Me: 'What are you doing Mum'

Mum: 'Knitting rice pudding'  :knitting:  :S:

----------


## OldMike

> Me: 'What are you doing Mum'
> 
> Mum: 'Knitting rice pudding'


 :(rofl):   :(rofl):   :(rofl): 

Watch you don't drop a stitch.  :(giggle):

----------


## Paula

'You'll live'. They still do, even with all my health issues.  They've not been wrong yet  :O:

----------


## magie06

'You'll be better before you are twice married', in good Christian Ireland where divorce only came into force much later!

----------


## Bereft

If the wind changes you'll stay like it

----------


## OldMike

> If the wind changes you'll stay like it


My mum used to say that if I was pulling a face.

----------


## Bereft

yep, that's it

----------


## Elless

> If the wind changes you'll stay like it


That one used to really scare me when I was small.

----------


## magie06

'Go get the wooden spoon'  good enough to put panic into any Irish child because you knew you were going to get a wallop.

----------

S deleted (13-07-16)

----------


## Bereft

Made me shudder without even knowing what it meant  :):

----------


## magie06

'For the love of God', could be the start of a telling off, or could be an instruction to go outside, clean the bedroom or get ready for mass.

----------


## OldMike

My mum used to say "Wait till your father gets home" if I did anything naughty.

----------


## Paula

> My mum used to say "Wait till your father gets home" if I did anything naughty.


So did mine, except we always thought she was the scary one  :O:

----------


## Suzi

That was the same in my house!

----------


## magie06

Jesus, Mary and Holy Saint Joseph, what have you done? 

Normally something very bad!

----------


## Suzi

I can't imagine you ever doing anything bad Magie x

----------


## magie06

'What's in the cat is in the kitten' - speaks for it's self I think.

----------

